# East Midlands airport - shit heap



## May Kasahara (Apr 3, 2007)

EMA is a fucking dump, and no mistake. All the staff I have encountered there are rude obnoxious cunts beyond the call of duty, and both the building and the carpark are apparently designed to cause maximum confusion and upset. Are all regional airports as shit as this?


----------



## chio (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know if it's a regional airport, but Manchester is okay


----------



## 8ball (Apr 3, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> EMA is a fucking dump, and no mistake. All the staff I have encountered there are rude obnoxious cunts beyond the call of duty, and both the building and the carpark are apparently designed to cause maximum confusion and upset. Are all regional airports as shit as this?



I like it but that's probably mostly cos it's just a short taxi ride from the house rather than train, tube, bus, rolling walkway, funny little trainlike thing etc etc....


----------



## moose (Apr 3, 2007)

I like it - on the rare occasion I fly, I usually go from there because it's easier to park and get around than Manchester, and flights are often cheaper. The food place is way better than Manc airport, the toilets are cleaner, and they have lots of lovely Russian staff.


----------



## twisted_angel (Apr 3, 2007)

I have always found it ok..though the name change bugs me..its not in nottingham!!!!


----------



## bogtrotter (Apr 3, 2007)

EMA is a pile of wank. I try to get cheap flights from london instead now.


----------



## jbob (Apr 4, 2007)

It's a shambles at the moment because of all the refurbishment/extension work. Normally, I think it's actually quite a good regional airport, and parking is a piece of piss compared to most. Much prefer flying from there than any of the London airports. Try comparing it to Coventry, which is basic as you like.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 5, 2007)

I can't deny that it's convenient, being so close to home and all, but both times I've been there every single staff member I've encountered has been such a cunt that I'm starting to think it's part of the training package. At least in the bigger London airports no one gives enough of a shit to take time out from their day to make you angry and tired.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't often fly , but I've always found EMA to be good.


----------



## gnoriac (Apr 14, 2007)

jbob said:
			
		

> Try comparing it to Coventry, which is basic as you like.



There isn't even proper public transport to it. I think you can fly to somewhere in Poland from there.


----------



## Mallard (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the place. It's small with no massive walks to terminals and there are regular buses from Notts for a £1. Always thought it was a friendly place (for an airport) myself.


----------



## paul00 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like it - I can get from home to check in within 20 minutes. Most other airports it takes 20 minutes to get from the entrance to the check in!


----------

